# Moderator Abuse 2.0: THE THUNDERDDDOME (Gain_Junkie93 Appreciation Station)



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

*UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE:* I'm gonna lock this thread so I don't get any more challengers until I've cleared out the current lot. I'll probably limit it to seven a week from here on in so the backlog doesn't happen again. That and I'll actually start giving out challenges like I'm supposed to. Bite me.

Thanks to the avatar resizer dealio freaking out on me it's monumentally harder to throw random avs at people. Giving people random signatures isn't much easier, and is far less cool for those with sigs turned off. My need to shamelessly abuse the powers bestowed upon my by some random checkbox in vBulletin has yet to be satiated, however, so out of my craving to waste time and do dumb stuff I bring you...

THE THUNDERDDDOME.

Anyone who posts in this thread *for any reason at all* will be set an OFFICIAL MODERATOR CHALLENGE by yours truly. If the post you make in said thread contains three facts about yourself I'll use those as the basis for whatever challenge I come up with. It won't be anything impossibly difficult or time-consuming, just something light-hearted and fun for us dorks to witness. If you post anything else in the thread - comments about challenges, questions, anything at all - you'll also be given a challenge, but it'll be something I pull out of my arse and probably a lot less achievable, so keep that in mind. Once you've been given a challenge you're free to post questions/progress reports/etc in the thread.

Completing said challenge will earn you... something, I'm not sure what. I'll probably tailor the prize to each individual challenge/r, and it probably won't be worth winning, but you'll get it and by golly you'll LIKE it You'll need to provide evidence of some kind depending on the nature of the challenge - screenshots, picstories, MP3s, whatever. Fail to satisfactorily complete the challenge and you'll be banned for a week. Deadly serious. You roll the dice, you pay the price. Honestly, all it'll take to pass is some sort of attempt, so as long as you're a good sport about it you'll be fine.

I have absolutely no idea if this will get any takers at all. Guess we'll find out. Post... if you DARE.


*EDIT: here are all the challenges issued so far, their status (in progress/completed/failed) along with evidence and rewards where applicable.*



*KONFYOUZD'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - NON-ATTEMPT - DUE 7TH JULY)

You must compose and record a rap song no shorter than ninety seconds long that elaborates on this alleged sexiness, complete with at least one Forrest Gump sample. Bonus points if you make a live-action video. Your week begins now!



*SILENTRAGE'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - NON-ATTEMPT - DUE 7TH JULY)

You must dress as the pimped-out Jesus depicted in your avatar and take a photo outside a church with at least one (insert derogative ghetto synonym for "female" here). Bonus points if said female is wearing both knee-high boots and full nun's habit. Your week starts now!



*RICK'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - IN PROGRESS - DUE WITH THE WHITECHAPEL INTERVIEW)

Your challenge is to give us a karaoke rendition of the chorus of Fear Factory's "Edgecrusher" while drinking a full glass of chocolate milk. You have to swallow at least half of the milk to succeed. Video required, of course. Bonus points if you play the main riff of "Body Hammer" at the same time (although I probably wouldn't use the Agile for that unless you want an interesting new finish). Go!



*HUFSCHMID'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - FAILED - DUE 7TH JULY)

There's a Swiss confectionery manufacturer that you've probably heard of. I don't remember the name of their product but it kinda rhymes with "nobler phone". Your challenge is to write an e-mail to this company arguing that the nutritional content of this product is far, far less than a certain swine-based breakfast meat, complete with at least one pie chart, line graph or annotated diagram. To pass the challenge you need to receive a response - any response at all, even just a stock "thanks for your interest" response, but they need to reply. You can send as many e-mails as you have to over the course of the week. Bonus points if you somehow talk them into sending you free stuff. Go!



*STEALTHTASTIC'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - FAILED - DUE 8TH JULY)

Since you're a fan of the ol' Stealth and like comparing me to a certain Disney character your challenge is thus: you must arrange and record a rendition of Death's "Pull The Plug" as a Disney-esque ballad. I don't mean croon over chugging guitars, either - I want big sappy string arrangements and soaring choruses, the works. I don't expect you to actually find a string section or anything, just download Powertab or whatever and fake it, or have your pals play kazoo harmonies in the background or something. The recording has to be at least ninety seconds long and includes at least a verse and a chorus. Go!



*THIN_ICE_77'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - DID NOT ATTEMPT - DUE 8TH JULY)

You must write a 500-word essay on why Brokencyde are rock music's last true innovators. You must spend at least 100 words explaining how Brokencyde's "Freaxxx" video directly relates to the humanitarian crisis in Darfur. Bonus points for pictures of a world leader in a Brokencyde shirt.



*DEMONIAC'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - FAILED - DUE 8TH JULY)

You must provide a photograph of yourself air-conducting on a street corner wearing at least one item from each of the following categories:

CATEGORY A
*welding goggles
*unnecessarily bulky trenchcoat
*boots with at least five buckles/zippers/buttons/etc that aren't actually holding anything closed

CATEGORY B
*big puffy pirate shirt
*parliament wig
*outrageously large sideburns



*UGG_IM_KYLE'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* - (STATUS - DID NOT ATTEMPT - DUE 8TH JULY)

You must make (and provide photos of) an ice-cream cake (or suitably large sundae) commemorating the death of Aeris in Final Fantasy 7, complete with an entirely edible depiction of Speiroth's betrayal on top. Photographic evidence will be required, of course. Bonus points if it doesn't end up tasting like absolute shit.



*GAIN_JUNKIE93'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - COMPLETED!)

Your challenge is to post a question on Yahoo Answers thread asking people if it's normal for your dog to still be confused and disoriented this long after you dyed it green for St. Patrick's day, complete with artists' depiction drawn in MSPaint. To pass you need at least seven replies and at least one of them has to think you're serious.

PRIZE: As the first ever THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGER to complete a challenge the thread was subtitled "Gain_Junkie93 Appreciation Station" and it was declared that all failed challengers will be given Phil Collins avatars in addition to their temporary ban.



*PIRO'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - COMPLETED!)

You are required to re-enact the dodgy Cadbury ad featuring the gorilla drumming along to Phil Collins' "In The Air Tonight", sans gorilla costume. You will, however, need to be wearing some sort of clown costume while doing so - huge shoes, facepaint, big stripey overalls, whatever. Video evidence is required. Oh, and bonus points if you can work in some drumstick-juggling.



*ENVENOMEDCKY'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - FAILED - DUE 8TH JULY)

Your challenge is to head to your local shoe store carrying the ninja weapon of your choice and wearing the coloured headband of your favourite Ninja Turtle (hint: Michelangelo) and get a shoe sizing, so you can prove you're REALLY a size 13. Photos will do, I guess, but bonus points for video footage with one of the salespersons saying "Cowabunga!"



*AYSAKH'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - COMPLETED!)

You need to film a cheesy 80's-style montage video of you training for some imaginary event. The video has to go for at least 45 seconds, feature a dodgy techno soundtrack that you've composed yourself and your dog needs to be training with you at all points in the video. I'm feeling generous, so you get a whole month for this one, but be warned - it's a month's ban if you don't produce something at the end. Bonus points if the final shot is of you screaming "DDDORIAAAAAAAAAN, YO WE DID IT DDDORIAN" with your dog howling in the background.



*CRUSHINGANVIL'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE* (STATUS - NON-ATTEMPT - DUE 11TH JULY)

You must post a ninety-second video (or audio file) defending/apologising for Lars Ulrich in the vein of LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE This video must include at least seven thinly-veiled jabs at Dave Mustaine. Bonus points for air-drumming/singing Lars-style to "Fight Fire With Fire" while your cat kisses you.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

i have brown eyes... my oldest dog is named bubba... i'm too sexy milan, new york and japan... 

3 facts...

your move


----------



## silentrage (Jun 29, 2009)

I loled,
I loled hard,
I loled real hard. 

:lol"


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

Hot dayum, we gots us a taker!

*KONFYOUZD'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

You must compose and record a rap song no shorter than ninety seconds long that elaborates on this alleged sexiness, complete with at least one Forrest Gump sample. Bonus points if you make a live-action video. Your week begins now!


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

I like chocolate milk.

I play Agile guitars. 

I'm hungry.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a beard, like the color green, and have a pug named magoo


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Hot dayum, we gots us a taker!
> 
> *KONFYOUZD'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*
> 
> You must compose and record a rap song no shorter than ninety seconds long that elaborates on this alleged sexiness, complete with at least one Forrest Gump sample. Bonus points if you make a live-action video. Your week begins now!



oh boy... this should be good 

Edit: i suppose this is what i get for quoting Right Said Fred


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

*SILENTRAGE'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

You must dress as the pimped-out Jesus depicted in your avatar and take a photo outside a church with at least one (insert derogative ghetto synonym for "female" here). Bonus points if said female is wearing both knee-high boots and full nun's habit. Your week starts now!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> oh boy... this should be good





I cant participate because if i mention what I like I will be banned....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

^ child pornography?

deserves a  imo iirc


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

*RICK'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

Your challenge is to give us a karaoke rendition of the chorus of Fear Factory's "Edgecrusher" while drinking a full glass of chocolate milk. You have to swallow at least half of the milk to succeed. Video required, of course. Bonus points if you play the main riff of "Body Hammer" at the same time (although I probably wouldn't use the Agile for that unless you want an interesting new finish). Go!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

^ that sounds semi dangerous...


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ child pornography?
> 
> deserves a  imo iirc






its more about some special food content.....



however if its legal in this thread then I will face the challenge


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I like sushi with a side of either bacon or toblerone
> Asian women bring out my inner warrior
> I build guitars



fix'd


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd - He can play it on a cheap acoustic or a glockenspiel or whatever he likes, so he won't be electrocuted if that's what you mean. In fact, super mega bonus points for a glockenspiel version.

*HUFSCHMID'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDOME CHALLENGE*

There's a Swiss confectionery manufacturer that you've probably heard of. I don't remember the name of their product but it kinda rhymes with "nobler phone". Your challenge is to write an e-mail to this company arguing that the nutritional content of this product is far, far less than a certain swine-based breakfast meat, complete with at least one pie chart, line graph or annotated diagram. To pass the challenge you need to receive a response - any response at all, even just a stock "thanks for your interest" response, but they need to reply. You can send as many e-mails as you have to over the course of the week. Bonus points if you somehow talk them into sending you free stuff. Go!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 29, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Konfyouzd - He can play it on a cheap acoustic or a glockenspiel or whatever he likes, so he won't be electrocuted if that's what you mean. In fact, super mega bonus points for a glockenspiel version.
> 
> *HUFSCHMID'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDOME CHALLENGE*
> 
> There's a Swiss confectionery manufacturer that you've probably heard of. I don't remember the name of their product but it kinda rhymes with "nobler phone". Your challenge is to write an e-mail to this company arguing that the nutritional content of this product is far, far less than a certain swine-based breakfast meat, complete with at least one pie chart, line graph or annotated diagram. To pass the challenge you need to receive a response - any response at all, even just a stock "thanks for your interest" response, but they need to reply. You can send as many e-mails as you have to over the course of the week. Bonus points if you somehow talk them into sending you free stuff. Go!





right on 






> swine-based breakfast meat





i need more info.....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

glockenspiel ftw


----------



## Piro (Jun 29, 2009)

1. I can juggle (poorly but still)
2. I can play other instruments besides guitar (trumpet, drums, a tiny bit of piano)
3. I own a mini bike due to the fact that I was in a local circus.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

huf... that challenge looks SWEEEEET

good thread, DDDorian



Piro said:


> 1. I can juggle (poorly but still)
> 2. I can play other instruments besides guitar (trumpet, drums, a tiny bit of piano)
> 3. I own a mini bike due to the fact that I was in a local circus.



yours is goinig to be fun...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 29, 2009)

1. I know Ddorian is actually Dorian the Elephant


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

It's >4am here and I don't have to work this morning so I'm hitting the hay. I'll get to the rest (Gain_Junkie93, Piro, whoever else might post) tomorrow. Gotta be honest, I got more bites than I thought I would already. Keep it up!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 29, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> It's >4am here and I don't have to work this morning so I'm hitting the hay. I'll get to the rest (Gain_Junkie93, Piro, whoever else might post) tomorrow. Gotta be honest, I got more bites than I thought I would already. Keep it up!





> swine-based breakfast meat




but i still need the info


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

ahh... there IS more than one swine-based breakfast meat...


----------



## silentrage (Jun 29, 2009)

I think he means bacon...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 29, 2009)

Im glad he didn't see my post lol, i should probably edit that...


but I wont!


Because

its

Ddorian the elephant


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Pat Baker can answer your question:






Also, Stealth: I must break you

Bedtime now. Seriously.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 29, 2009)

I upgraded it


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 29, 2009)

I cant believe that I just sent an e-mail to the company


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

post your email

and what about your graphs and charts... don't slack, fool!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> post your email
> 
> and what about your graphs and charts... don't slack, fool!







will post the reply if i get one but i think they may think that i'm 






> Dear toblerone, just recently a good friend of mine told me that your chocolate has much less nutritional value then bacon... Being a big toblerone fan, I feel very much under shock after this statement and I just wanted to know if this is true because i'm also a huge bacon fan... Thanks for your reply!


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 29, 2009)

I like girls
I like metal, and lots of it
I play in a praise band at my church


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> will post the reply if i get one but i think they may think that i'm



that's good stuff


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 29, 2009)

I love this forum, I wear size 13 shoes, and Ninja Turtles is my favorite movie.

let's see where this goes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

i too have a size 13 foot...


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> *RICK'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*
> 
> Your challenge is to give us a karaoke rendition of the chorus of Fear Factory's "Edgecrusher" while drinking a full glass of chocolate milk. You have to swallow at least half of the milk to succeed. Video required, of course. Bonus points if you play the main riff of "Body Hammer" at the same time (although I probably wouldn't use the Agile for that unless you want an interesting new finish). Go!



Shit. This better be a good fucking prize.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 29, 2009)

i love metal
most of my friends are emo whilst im metalhead
i have an useless addiction to airsoft guns


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 29, 2009)

1.I work as a dishwasher/pantry worker at a fancy food resturaunt
2.I can _kinda_ draw okay.
3.I am obsessed with Bumblecopters.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 29, 2009)

1. I am currently listening to The Curse of Castle Dragon

2. I wear Nike shoes.

3. I love oriental food.

Gogogogogogogogogo!


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll get cracking on these right away. First off...

*STEALTHTASTIC'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

Since you're a fan of the ol' Stealth and like comparing me to a certain Disney character your challenge is thus: you must arrange and record a rendition of Death's "Pull The Plug" as a Disney-esque ballad. I don't mean croon over chugging guitars, either - I want big sappy string arrangements and soaring choruses, the works. I don't expect you to actually find a string section or anything, just download Powertab or whatever and fake it, or have your pals play kazoo harmonies in the background or something. The recording has to be at least ninety seconds long and includes at least a verse and a chorus. Go!

Also, Huf, you forgot the graph


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 29, 2009)

My favorite artist is Steve Vai.
I play World of Warcraft.
And I plan to be a music teacher?

How's that?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Why the hell not.

I'm currently quite sweaty.
I spend at least one hour straightening my hair every single day.
I hate most of the music you like.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 29, 2009)

I like industrial music
I like industrial places
I also enjoy hearty classical music


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a beard
I love Final Fantasy
I love ice cream (which i'm eating atm)


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay, here are challenges for everyone on this page. I'll get to the peeps on previous pages later.

*THIN_ICE_77'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

You must write a 500-word essay on why Brokencyde are rock music's last true innovators. You must spend at least 100 words explaining how Brokencyde's "Freaxxx" video directly relates to the humanitarian crisis in Darfur. Bonus points for pictures of a world leader in a Brokencyde shirt.

*DEMONIAC'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

You must provide a photograph of yourself air-conducting on a street corner wearing at least one item from each of the following categories:

CATEGORY A
*welding goggles
*unnecessarily bulky trenchcoat
*boots with at least five buckles/zippers/buttons/etc that aren't actually holding anything closed

CATEGORY B
*big puffy pirate shirt
*parliament wig
*outrageously large sideburns

Go.

*UGG_IM_KYLE'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

You must make (and provide photos of) an ice-cream cake (or suitably large sundae) commemorating the death of Aeris in Final Fantasy 7, complete with an entirely edible depiction of Speiroth's betrayal on top. Photographic evidence will be required, of course. Bonus points if it doesn't end up tasting like absolute shit.


----------



## MFB (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know why I'm doing this but :

I enjoy racks (both gear and girlie kind)
I have a goatee
I live in the attic


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 29, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I'll get cracking on these right away. First off...
> 
> *STEALTHTASTIC'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*
> 
> ...




Seriously? Do you know how freakin hard that's going to be 

I might as well prepare to be banned for a while


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not getting banned.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 29, 2009)

You skipped me how could you?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe it was your avatar?


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

Stealth - I never said it has to be good

Gain_Junkie93 - there's a bunch of guys who haven't received challenges yet that I'll get to soon. Yours was tough - all I could think of was dyeing your dog green but that might be taking things just a bit too far


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, but possibly killing me by making me sing while drinking a glass of chocolate milk is perfectly normal. I see how it is. 

Maybe I'll continue to do interviews, maybe I won't.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 30, 2009)

You should get the Whitechapel lads to do it with you. Greatest.Interview.Ever.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

You know, that's a really good idea.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 30, 2009)

How detailed are we talking?


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 30, 2009)

Rick - if you do do that you might wanna make sure you're outside the bus first

Kyle - just detailed enough so we can tell who's who, I guess.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Rick - if you do do that you might wanna make sure you're outside the bus first



Good point.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 30, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> *DEMONIAC'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*
> 
> You must provide a photograph of yourself air-conducting on a street corner wearing at least one item from each of the following categories:
> 
> ...



I don't own a pair of boots with buckles or zippers. Will a pair of knee high/20 eyelet tall Dr. Martens that are too big suffice?


----------



## Piro (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm still waiting... lol


----------



## reptillion (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a redhead and asian fetish
Im the guy whose always having fun, making life a big party, and i never stress over anything, but i do well in school
I have 2 pet snakes, a python and a boa

This should be interesting


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 30, 2009)

i have a girlfriend.
me and my mates made a cover of master of puppets using only our voices in year 12 music.
im partial to lilly allen


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 30, 2009)

im still waiting for my challenge too ><


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 30, 2009)

Thinking this stuff up takes longer than I thought...

*GAIN_JUNKIE93'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

Your challenge is to post a question on Yahoo Answers thread asking people if it's normal for your dog to still be confused and disoriented this long after you dyed it green for St. Patrick's day, complete with artists' depiction drawn in MSPaint. To pass you need at least seven replies and at least one of them has to think you're serious. 

*PIRO'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

You are required to re-enact the dodgy Cadbury ad featuring the gorilla drumming along to Phil Collins' "In The Air Tonight", sans gorilla costume. You will, however, need to be wearing some sort of clown costume while doing so - huge shoes, facepaint, big stripey overalls, whatever. Video evidence is required. Oh, and bonus points if you can work in some drumstick-juggling.

*ENVENOMEDCKY'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

Your challenge is to head to your local shoe store carrying the ninja weapon of your choice and wearing the coloured headband of your favourite Ninja Turtle (hint: Michelangelo) and get a shoe sizing, so you can prove you're REALLY a size 13. Photos will do, I guess, but bonus points for video footage with one of the salespersons saying "Cowabunga!"

Haven't forgotten the rest of you, just have stuff to do is all.

Also, Demoniac - Docs will do but you'll have to look extra disaffected to compensate


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 30, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Also, Demoniac - Docs will do but you'll have to look extra disaffected to compensate



OK. Rad. I have a Russian WWII jacket in my closet somewhere, that will be worn too. Just have to not shave for the entire week


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 30, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> *THIN_ICE_77'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*
> 
> You must write a 500-word essay on why Brokencyde are rock music's last true innovators. You must spend at least 100 words explaining how Brokencyde's "Freaxxx" video directly relates to the humanitarian crisis in Darfur. Bonus points for pictures of a world leader in a Brokencyde shirt.


Oh, fucking hell


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 30, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Oh, fucking hell



Just go for it. If you ever decide to study English Lit it'll prepare you for the kind of crap you'll have to find ways to wax intellectual about...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 30, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Just go for it. If you ever decide to enter do study English Lit it'll prepare you for the kind of crap you'll have to find ways to wax intellectual about...


I did study English Lit, but then I dropped out of college 

What the hell, it'll be a laugh.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 30, 2009)

Should my dog still be confused? - Yahoo! Answers

There you go shouldn't take long to get more answers now to work on the mspaint depiction.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

^

We've got a regular Picasso here.


----------



## liamh (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 30, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Just go for it. If you ever decide to study English Lit it'll prepare you for the kind of crap you'll have to find ways to wax intellectual about...



CIAM is not amused at DR's desecration of CIAM's Advanced Higher course.


----------



## liamh (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 30, 2009)

Rick said:


> ^
> 
> We've got a regular Picasso here.



 I was laughing the whole time making it.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Just got back from a walmart trip for some supplies, and while I was there I picked up 2 foam ninja swords. All I need is the bandanna and this thing is ON!!! I'm going to feel like such a tool walking in there.... oh sigh....


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 30, 2009)

This is awesome.

i speak spanish (i'm venezuelan ...and sexier than Konfyouzd)
i love animals
i only drink out of kid's cups


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 30, 2009)

^lol, wtf?!

I cant believe Im doing this, I normally have no means of recording anything Visually or Auditory. But fuck it, I'll find a way.

My favorite video game franchise is gears of war.
I love trying to flirt with girls when Im with my friends for a good laugh (ie, cat calling, making grotesque notions etc)
I like to work out and spar/fight in my spare time. (almost every day  )


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha met all the requirements where is my prize elephant man?


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL Epic fucking win Matt.

My favorite responses;

First off you're a tool. Now I would suggest shaving the dog in case there are any residual chemicals in its fur from the dye which could be affecting it. Be sure to thoroughly wash the dog as well. If the symptoms do not go away after that you should seriously consider a trip to the vet.
Source(s):
Common sense
3 hours ago


noob
Source(s):
your mom

I lel at the sources.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 30, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> LOL Epic fucking win Matt.
> 
> My favorite responses;
> 
> ...




I know the last one killed me.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 30, 2009)

Just to add to my previous source, I'm a communist (card carrying!). And my family also has a large variety of sports cars that I'm not allowed to drive. I'm interested to see what I get.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 30, 2009)

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Haha met all the requirements where is my prize elephant man?



As the first person to successfully complete an OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE this will now be known as the "Gain_Junkie93 Appreciation Station". Furthermore, anyone who fails a challenge from this point on will not only be banned for a week but will be given a Phil Collins avatar to match your own.

Hey, it's not much, but considering your challenge didn't involve public humiliation or any real effort (or in Rick's case the chance of choking to death on your own tongue) it's a fair trade


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, I'm gonna add to mine

-I'm starting a ska/metal crossover band (with more influence from ska)
-I wrote a song about a girl I met who told me she was lesbian (she's not in fact), that the aforementioned band will perform
-I hope that Marvin Gaye will be the reason I lose my virginity
-I'm going to Florida in about 2 weeks, where I shall bring my new 7 string (that I don't have yet)
-I have a "phlegmatic" personality (if you dont know what that means, look it up, im lazy)
-I wear skinny jeans, and I'm damn proud of it!!! :fauk:

hopefully you can come up with something interesting off of that...


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 30, 2009)

It's not that you guys haven't given me enough to go off, it's just takes time to think of stuff is all. Also, I fell asleep at like 8PM last night like a fucking senior citizen which doesn't help.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2009)

If i do mine successfully how about you change your Avatar to a picture of dumbo the elephant and make you user title "Ddorian the Elephant".


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 30, 2009)

Deal


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yay my name's in the thread title!


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Hey, it's not much, but considering your challenge didn't involve public humiliation or any real effort (or in Rick's case the chance of choking to death on your own tongue) it's a fair trade



You motherfuckers better appreciate what the fuck I'm doing here.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jul 1, 2009)

Hahaha, I'll try and come up with more interesting shit for mine. I feel like mine wouldnt come out too crazy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a problem with my challenge. I dont own, and cant get either a parliament wig or a pirate shirt, and my facial hair doesnt grow fast enough to have 'epic' sideburns.

i DO however have several trenchcoats, and the docs, and several flannelette shirts... I can put these things together, look extra _extra _disenfranchised/disaffected/drugged/spiteful


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 1, 2009)

i larp
i wear alot of black
i love steampunk stuff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 1, 2009)

^ is your avatar a picture of you mid-LARP???


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok I finished, I just need to host this and somewhere so you guys can hear it and ill be done 

And here it is!

Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 1, 2009)

^ hahahahahaha yesssss


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jul 1, 2009)

I cant listen to it...?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a guitar pro file


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's see

I like, and will soon own a, Rek guitar.

I am hungry for a grilled cheese sandwich with 3 slices of cheese and 2 slices of tomato on it.

I suck at Backgammon.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I'm just waiting on the verdict from the boss.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven't forgotten about this, it just happened to coincide with GOTM, SOTM and other junk so I've been busy.

Stealth - nice start (I assume, my Guitar Pro is outdated and won't open the file) but it's gonna need vocals. Did I neglect to mention that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2009)

You did neglect to inform me of that 

How about we just say I completed the challenge and you don't have to do anything.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 2, 2009)

I taught myself the subtle art of the death metal growl around the age of 15 while having to babysit my youngest brother.

There are bears living in my walls. Several of them. One of them is a doctor - I've heard surgery.

I listen to Steely Dan, and I am not ashamed.

Jeff


----------



## liamh (Jul 2, 2009)

CatPancakes said:


> i larp


 

Oh dear..


----------



## Arminius (Jul 2, 2009)

1. I make techno (badly)
2. I have a very obese dog
3. I run 5ks (also badly)

I will rep you a soon as soon as i can if you can somehow connect these into one challenge


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 2, 2009)

Man, that is too easy:

*AYSAKH'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

You need to film a cheesy 80's-style montage video of you training for some imaginary event. The video has to go for at least 45 seconds, feature a dodgy techno soundtrack that you've composed yourself and your dog needs to be training with you at all points in the video. I'm feeling generous, so you get a whole month for this one, but be warned - it's a month's ban if you don't produce something at the end. Bonus points if the final shot is of you screaming "DDDORIAAAAAAAAAN, YO WE DID IT DDDORIAN" with your dog howling in the background.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 2, 2009)

To answer earlier questions:

Demoniac - the idea was to get you dressing half-classical and half-industrial. If you can think of a suitable way to meet your quota of classicality short of catching syphilis then let me know. Actually, bonus points for the syphilis thing and extra super mega bonus points if you promise not to provide photographic evidence

Stealth - no dice. I mean, I can't even listen to your contribution at this point. Play the MIDI in the background and wail into your cellphone for 90 seconds or something, at least make an effort


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2009)

Alright, can I use growls as vox or do I have sing?


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I taught myself the subtle art of the death metal growl around the age of 15 while having to babysit my youngest brother.
> 
> There are bears living in my walls. Several of them. One of them is a doctor - I've heard surgery.
> 
> ...



Well, this should be interesting.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 2, 2009)

Do I get one? haha


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> To answer earlier questions:
> 
> Demoniac - the idea was to get you dressing half-classical and half-industrial. If you can think of a suitable way to meet your quota of classicality short of catching syphilis then let me know. Actually, bonus points for the syphilis thing and extra super mega bonus points if you promise not to provide photographic evidence





I'm just trying to think of something "classical" i have or can do  I can get photographic evidence of myself wandering down the street playing the violin in a horrifically bulky trenchcoat & a set of Ray-Bans?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm Danish.

I have a 14-24 fret reach despite being short and NOT lanky.

I kiss my cat.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 3, 2009)

Danish, eh...

*CRUSHINGANVIL'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*

You must post a ninety-second video (or audio file) defending/apologising for Lars Ulrich in the vein of LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE This video must include at least seven thinly-veiled jabs at Dave Mustaine. Bonus points for air-drumming/singing Lars-style to "Fight Fire With Fire" while your cat kisses you.



Demoniac said:


> I'm just trying to think of something "classical" i have or can do  I can get photographic evidence of myself wandering down the street playing the violin in a horrifically bulky trenchcoat & a set of Ray-Bans?



Works for me! If you're gonna play violin you should probably get video evidence if you can (unless you're actually competent, in which case you might as well not bother - where's the fun in that?)

I'll get to the rest of you later, I swear.

EDIT: Oh, and Stealth, you gotta throw in at least one epic high note. Channel your inner Celine Dion. I know you can.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Danish, eh...
> 
> *CRUSHINGANVIL'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE*
> 
> You must post a ninety-second video (or audio file) defending/apologising for Lars Ulrich in the vein of LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE This video must include at least seven thinly-veiled jabs at Dave Mustaine. Bonus points for air-drumming/singing Lars-style to "Fight Fire With Fire" while your cat kisses you.



Jesus Fucking Christ 

I'll do my best, It'll be a pure video though, no editing. How long do I have?


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 3, 2009)

As long as you want, as long as it's no shorter than ninety seconds.


----------



## Arminius (Jul 3, 2009)

pleas excuse the poor quality, and i couldn't get her to bark at the end, sorry


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jul 3, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> pleas excuse the poor quality, and i couldn't get her to bark at the end, sorry



VICTORY


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 3, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> pleas excuse the poor quality, and i couldn't get her to bark at the end, sorry




Holy shit I gave you a month because I figured it'd take ages but you're done already and to top it all off it's AWESOME I wish rep was turned on in Off-Topic so you could get the internet cred you truly deserve. How the hell do I reward this work of art, I wonder...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 4, 2009)

^ You can repay him by dressing like a pirate, and getting video evidence of yourself singing "I'm A Barbie Girl" in German while riding down the street in a trolley, waving some form of rapier/cutlass/sword/fire poker...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 4, 2009)

All I can say is Aysakh doesn't look like a morbid angel fan. That ruled though!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 4, 2009)

Bloody Hell!!! Someone *actually* completed it! 

Hats off to you, sir!


----------



## Arminius (Jul 4, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> All I can say is Aysakh doesn't look like a morbid angel fan. That ruled though!




Comfort over fashion. In fact, 80% of my wardrobe consists of blue shorts and grey shirts.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy shit.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a reminder - Konfyouzd, silentrage, hufschmid and Rick all owe me challenges today

The rest of you, you'll get your challenges soon, super-not-gay-in-the-slightest-pinky-promise.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm afraid i have to forfeit my challenge 
Due in part to stress, sleep deprivation and house moving


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2009)

He's trying to say he's a pusssssyyy


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 7, 2009)

Dayum. Sucks, Demoniac.

Stealth, you do remember that yours is due tomorrow, right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2009)

Go obtain Gp5 

And can I growl or does it have to be singing?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 7, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> He's trying to say he's a pusssssyyy


2 weeks to find a house before me and teh missus are on the street 



DDDorian said:


> Dayum. Sucks, Demoniac.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 7, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Go obtain Gp5
> 
> And can I growl or does it have to be singing?



How many Disney ballads have you heard with death growls? Aysakh kicked the shit out of his challenge, so you have no excuse for not at least trying to do a good job


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 7, 2009)

do i get one?


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 7, 2009)

You all get one when I have time to think of one. Between GOTM, SOTM and other forum-related junk I've been tied up. I haven't forgotten.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 7, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ is your avatar a picture of you mid-LARP???



no but these are


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> 2 weeks to find a house before me and teh missus are on the street



That's harsh, at least with you being banned and all you'll be able to work more.



DDDorian said:


> How many Disney ballads have you heard with death growls? Aysakh kicked the shit out of his challenge, so you have no excuse for not at least trying to do a good job



I did, your just too lazy to obtain Gp5


----------



## Piro (Jul 8, 2009)

Here you guys go. At of now it is 2:31 PM local time on July 8th.... A glorous moment. I tried to do a stick flip but failed miserabley. Hopefully It is enough to be acceptable/funny.

Sorry the clown make-up turned out to me like a black metal satanic clown...

And yes that is a "Got Djent" shirt I am wearing..


----------



## Fred (Jul 8, 2009)

Hahaha, fucking good work dude!


----------



## Varjo (Jul 8, 2009)

I ACCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE

i think of this amusing.

I will tell you three facts AND!!! one that is NOT a fact! But I will NEVER tell you which one is the lie! or not at least now!

Behold!
1: I'm working now at a night shift and it sucks.
2: I have no internal organs
3: Distasteful humor pleases me immensly.
4: I think of Vin Diesel as the biggest, baddest mofo ever to be. Close second: Mr. T. I pity the fool!

Edit: Changed some of the facts to better ones.


----------



## Dan (Jul 8, 2009)

i have recently aquired a king size bed, i have just moved house, and i spent all of today playing call of duty on the Xbox 360


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 9, 2009)

I figured to make a good challenge for me, you'd need to know a few more things than 3 random facts about me, so here's a few and you can pick the most appropriate 3. Challenges of reasonable epic proportion should be do-able, I have 2 weeks holidays coming up. 

1 - Guitars are my life (I'm a guitar teacher and I really enjoy modding guitars)
2 - I love miniature golf
3 - I love the Marx Brothers
4 - I love any food dish involving garlic, chicken and curry
5 - I love most dark humoured comedy shows, think The League of Gentlemen style. On a related issue, I also have big aspirations to help produce a gritty, dark comedy animated series...one of my friends animates (Rhysmus here on ss.org) and MIGHT be pursuaded to be of assistance with somewhat of an animated challenge.
6 - I am a strongly opinionated Agnostic skinny man, with an unnaturally pasty hairless torso 

Let's see if I've bitten off more than I can chew...


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 9, 2009)

Piro, that rules! Periphery should use that as an ad for the new album - leave it as it is and just stick a "COMING SOON" message at the end or something

I've been a bit lenient on the timeframe for the first batch of challenges. It's now a few hours into the 10th here and most were due on the 7th/8th. Time to drop the hammer. Sorry, lads, but life's tough in the THUNDERDDDOME. See ya next week.

I really need to get to all the new challengers, as well as work out how to reward Aysakh and Piro. It'll happen, eventually.


----------



## Groff (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a feeling i'm going to regret this.... 

1. Guitar is my main instrument, but I also play drums
2. I'm polish
3. I have an in ground pool.


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 9, 2009)

The Bungler is still in need of a challenge!

I have a weird urge to go watch Stinkoman stuff again






ARE YOU ASKING FOR A CHALLENGE!?!!


----------



## Johann (Jul 9, 2009)

forget it, it just came to my mind that my camcorder is broken, i can't take the challenge  i will when i fix it, tho.

Altho you can start preparing your challenge with these 3 facts:


I love playing my guitar in C Standard

I LOVE In Flames

And i love Magic: The Gathering (Trading Card Game)


----------



## pissfloete (Jul 10, 2009)

reminds me a bit of the fantastic tv show travelsick......

god i love that stuff


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 10, 2009)

I can't wait for my challenge...


----------



## BurialWithin (Jul 10, 2009)

me either....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a cat that is missing his bottom teeth so he drools all the time
I accidentally got hit in the balls by Michael Keene (The Faceless)
I have the flu right now.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 10, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I have a cat that is missing his bottom teeth so he drools all the time
> I accidentally got hit in the balls by Michael Keene (The Faceless)
> I have the flu right now.



I predict hilarious if you do it haha. How did that Michael Keene incident happen?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 10, 2009)

It was during the Meshuggah - Cynic- Faceless tour. He was at the bar while Cynic was playing, and as I was walking past him from behind, he swings his arms out as he was talking.

So I shot him.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2009)

Anthony said:


> So I shot him.



Sounds reasonable.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jul 10, 2009)

Johann said:


> And i love Magic: The Gathering (Trading Card Game)



Word


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 10, 2009)

Anthony said:


> So I shot him.



Yeah but, that's just the same old same old.


----------



## Johann (Jul 10, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> Word


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 11, 2009)

go ahead and ban me now cuz i know im not gonna win this challenge.
im 6 ft tall, im the only 7 string guitarist in school and im emotional scarred from watching bruno with my mom.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm waiting until the last of the current challenges is over until I set any more (I think it's only CrushingAnvil's left right now).


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 11, 2009)

Ah go on...I'm on holidays and bored because a bunch of guitar modding items are late getting here. I could do with a challenge.


----------



## MarkB (Jul 11, 2009)

1.) I love sex



2.) Dead animals intrigue me, especialy decaying human carcasses



3.) I like children


----------



## Bungle (Jul 11, 2009)

Sooo, you're like a necro Gary Glitter?


----------



## Piro (Jul 11, 2009)

I spent about 30 minutes getting painted like a clown... I want my prize dammit!!


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jul 12, 2009)

Johann said:


>



hey hey heyy, I love magic.
Its the only thing that seperates me from being a total bro.
blue, white, and black deck ftw.

But enough about this offtopicness.
I demand challenges!

(not really demand, but umm...you get the point.)


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 12, 2009)

Piro (and Aysakh), I'm still trying to work out how to reward you for your awesomeness. My mod powers are limited so I can't MVP you or anything and I'm flat broke so I can't pay for anything awesome, so I'm kinda out of ideas I haven't forgotten though, your honour will be upheld!

Anyway, the last of the current challengers (CrushingAnvil) has fallen. New challenges ahoy!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 12, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> New challenges ahoy!



DOOO EEEEET


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 12, 2009)

Hold your horses, there's like 25 people to get to at this stage.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 12, 2009)

but but but...


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 12, 2009)

Im awesome
Im ridiculously good looking
Im too cool for school


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gimmie a challenge goddammit

i have alot of "emo" buddies
ihave a military gas mask thing
i like cookies


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't forget bout' me foo. 

I signed up like a year ago and I'm ready for some sweet, sweet torture.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 14, 2009)

So I'm finally getting around to coming up with new challenges. Haven't got any yet, but for future reference, this is how many goddamn people have signed up, hence why it's taking so long:

scottro202
snuif187
HamBungled
SOD_Nightmare
HammerAndSickle
MFB
reptillion
Thrashmanzac
BurialWithin
WhiteChapelCS
CatPancakes
RawrItsRaptor
JBroll
Varjo
Plug
TheSixthWheel
Groff
Johann
Anthony
MorbidTravis
MarkB
Cadayuh

Plus I need to come up with challenges for these people who didn't enter but posted in the thread anyway (hey, I warned you!)

distressed_romeo
liamh
pissfloete
Randy
Bungle

If you wanna comment about the challenges or whatever without being subject to a THUNDERDDDOME challenge, go to the Hall Of Fame thread in The Lounge and do it there.


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, shit, if I'm already in the 'dome...


I watch Law and Order (regular, SVU, and CI) religiously.
I love Friday the 13th movies.
I just recently took up sailing (only been once, though).


----------



## liamh (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I'd better give my 3 facts then, I thought you'd missed my Johnny Bravo.


 I rarely touch my 7er at the moment
My main hobby other then playing music is cricket
I worship the following: Steve Vai, Daniel Gildenlow, Mikael Akerfeldt and
Devin Townsend


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2009)

I won


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 14, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I won



 oh sure.... "STEALTHTASTIC'S OFFICIAL THUNDERDDDOME CHALLENGE (STATUS - FAILED)
You won, if the first prize was a lovely ban. Congrats on the new Avatar btw.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2009)

No, I submitted something, but Dorian the Elephant is too lazy to DL gp5


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 14, 2009)

liamh said:


> Well I'd better give my 3 facts then, I thought you'd missed my Johnny Bravo.
> 
> 
> I rarely touch my 7er at the moment
> ...



 I believe it's too late, you're in the category of 'other'. You posted first, without including any facts about yourself. And to quote DDDorian himself...
"If you post anything else in the thread - comments about challenges, questions, anything at all - you'll also be given a challenge, but it'll be something I pull out of my arse and probably a lot less achievable, so keep that in mind."



Stealthtastic said:


> No, I submitted something, but Dorian the Elephant is too lazy to DL gp5


Well, true. That's a small win.


----------



## liamh (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, I'm pretty sure he hasn't made a challenge for my first post though


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> No, I submitted something, but Dorian the Elephant is too lazy to DL gp5



GP5 has an "Export as MIDI" and, I believe, an "Export as MP3" functionality as well.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Randy said:


> GP5 has an "Export as MIDI" and, I believe, an "Export as MP3" functionality as well.



Foiled.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey DDDorian I have to change mine because I am, unfortunatley, not getting the Rek for quite some time  

So my new fact is: 

I am Jewish.

There is no way that is changing hahaha.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 14, 2009)

you can seriously ban me before hand. id rather take the punishment before hand


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2009)

Randy said:


> GP5 has an "Export as MIDI" and, I believe, an "Export as MP3" functionality as well.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> No, I submitted something, but Dorian the Elephant is too lazy to DL gp5



I already have GP5 but it tells me I need to update anyway just to open your file. Fuck that Anyway, you didn't fail because I couldn't open your file, you failed because I told you to record a Disney ballad and you basically sent me a MIDI file and then complained the whole time about how you were gonna fail and how you wanted to get out of the challenge


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2009)

Im just disappointed in you Dorian


----------



## Varjo (Jul 15, 2009)

I wish to add a fact about myself:
- I touch myself as much as I touch my 7string and my microphone combined. (I sing/growl also)

Edit: I actually am not sure why I said that but I just got this feeling that you must know this and I must say this. It could be the long days at work or it could be divine intervention. Whutev, you know it now! BWHAHAHAH!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2009)

^ He's going to get an interesting challange


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm French Canadian
My girlfriend's in Florida for 2 weeks
I need new shoes

I'm curious haha


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jul 15, 2009)

guys, I think Dorian bit off more than he could chew...maybe we should impose a challenge upon him, with the help of another mod...mwahahaha.

just some food for thought...


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 15, 2009)

Mods can't ban other mods, that was the first thing we all tried on new mod day

Seriously, I timed this thread right around GOTM, SOTM and a bunch of other stuff that's taken up my time whenever I'm here and that's pretty much all done now so I can get cracking on the challenges. The biggest hurdle is probably trawling through the thread looking for everyones' entries again


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 15, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Mods can't ban other mods, that was the first thing we all tried on new mod day
> 
> Seriously, I timed this thread right around GOTM, SOTM and a bunch of other stuff that's taken up my time whenever I'm here and that's pretty much all done now so I can get cracking on the challenges. The biggest hurdle is probably trawling through the thread looking for everyones' entries again


You should right them all down with this format:

Username: 3 facts


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 15, 2009)

"write"


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, I did that when I came up with that list I posted a few posts back and then closed the Notepad file without saving and thought "fuck it, I'll do it later" If I was more responsible than I am I'd temporarily lock the thread so the challengers don't keep piling up, but, y'know.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 16, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> 4 If I was more responsible than I am but, y'know.


----------



## Groff (Jul 16, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, I did that when I came up with that list I posted a few posts back and then closed the Notepad file without saving and thought "fuck it, I'll do it later" If I was more responsible than I am I'd temporarily lock the thread so the challengers don't keep piling up, but, y'know.



Sticky and lock IMO.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 16, 2009)

wow im surprised a mod ignored someone allowing a free ban in the name of this game.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jul 16, 2009)

I know DDDorian, I was kidding.
It was a good idea though.... =(


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 17, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> wow im surprised a mod ignored someone allowing a free ban in the name of this game.



I'm all about fairness - I'll only ban you once you actually fail the challenge, which at this point will be issued in about seventeen years Funny how that works out...


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 17, 2009)

At this rate I'll be out of holidays in which to complete said challenge.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 19, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I'm all about fairness - I'll only ban you once you actually fail the challenge, which at this point will be issued in about seventeen years Funny how that works out...


lol funny guy!
its a shame i cant give you rep for that.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2009)

So it turns out that Edgecrusher is Whitechapel's favorite FF song. 

This should be very interesting.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm expecting to see "DEATHCORE MUSICIANS KILLED DURING BIZARRE CHOCOLATE BEVERAGE-RELATED RITUAL" on Blabbermouth any day now

I'm gonna lock this thread so I don't get any more challengers until I've cleared out the current lot. I'll probably limit it to seven a week from here on in so the backlog doesn't happen again. That and I'll actually start giving out challenges like I'm supposed to. Bite me.


----------

